# Unable to connect PC to internet via GPRS



## blackpearl (Apr 11, 2008)

Connection: BSNL GPRS
Cell phone: Samsung E250

I installed the bluetooth modem but when I try to connect it displays "Error 734: The PPP Link Control Protocol Was Terminated". 

Plaese help me.


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 12, 2008)

ur E-250 comes wit a DATACABLE or not?if yes,den try connecting using DATACABLE.


----------



## Hok (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm having the same problem, anybody knows how to solve this problem other than using pc suite.


----------



## di9it (Dec 10, 2009)

Hok said:


> I'm having the same problem, anybody knows how to solve this problem other than using pc suite.



*"Error 734: The PPP Link Control Protocol Was Terminated"*
This error is usually occured due to incorrect access point name setting or you haven't subscribed for GPRS connection.

You can manually set APN and create a new connection for your gprs enabled handset without using PC Suite.

Follow this procedure:
- Connect your phone to PC via data cable.
- Go to control panel -> phone and modem options
- If it asks for area code etc, type in anything you want
- In the next dialog, go to Modems Tab and look for your phone modem. For Ex. Nokia 6303 Classic USB Modem  COM3
- Double Click on it and goto Advanced Tab.
- In Extra Initialization Command Textbox, type this: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","yourapnname"
- Replace yourapnname with the APN of your Operator.
For Airtel It is: airtellive.com or airtelgprs.com

Now start new connection wizard from Control Panel -> Network Connections
- Choose Connect to the Internet -> Setup my connection manually -> Connect using a dial-up modem -> Tick your phone modem in list -> Specify a name for your ISP (anything) -> use *99# as phone number -> leave username and password fields empty and finish the wizard.

Now Double Click the created connection in Network Connections to connect to GPRS using your phone.

Make sure you obtain the correct APN for your operator from thier CC...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 10, 2009)

Access point of BSNL is bsnlnet


----------



## Hok (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone.
  Actually, I am not using GPRS on 2G, but actually connecting to PC on 3G connection.
The problem is solved now and maybe the reasons why it didn't work before is because my
2G SIGNAL is very weak.However when I get 3G signal I am able to connect to PC without any problem.
 Thanks again.
Heres a few TIPS for those of you who are having problems.
1.APN for 3G is "bsnlnet" without quotes.Don't know about 2G.(A question for anyone who knows:Is the GPRS APN for 3G and 2G the same).
2.When you dial to internet to register using either PC Suite or Blutooth application, the number is usually of this format *99***2#.
 NOTE THIS DOWN VERY CAREFULLY:The '2' here is a "variable" meaning that it change
 from 1-10 and so on.This number will depend on the "Packet data" you have made
in your mobile.If the packet data for bsnlnet is "FIRST", then it will be *99***1#.
If the packet data for bsnlnet is "SECOND", then it will be *99***2# and so on.
  Once the above is done and the signal network is very strong, THEN YOU WON'T GET THE PPP LINK EROR ANYMORE.Hope this helps everyone.
 BTW BSNL 3G is great[downloading aprox. 2GB PER day].


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 26, 2009)

@HoK
how much does BSNL charge for 3G GPRS??? n where r u from??? jus asking ur location coz d rates differ from state to state...


----------



## Hok (Dec 26, 2009)

hot zubs said:


> @HoK
> how much does BSNL charge for 3G GPRS??? n where r u from??? jus asking ur location coz d rates differ from state to state...


 Well, this is the thing, when you get yourself a new 3G connection, the internet connection/access is ALREADY ACTIVATED by default.(Please note that this IS NOT your ordinary GPRS where you get only 7-8 KB/sec  download speed, whereas with a 3G I  am
getting 184 KBps or 1.6 mbps download speed, enough to download 100 mb in 10 minutes. )
The next thing you have to do is choose from some data plans.
  Some of the best of these plans are Rs 600 - 5 GB night and 1 GB day.
                                                and  Rs 2999 - Unlimited.
If you want to download a lot, it would be better to take the unlimited plan which I am doing.
  BTW, I am from North-East.


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2009)

you paying a 3 thousand rupees ?
and which mobile are you using to connect to the computer ?


----------



## Hok (Dec 26, 2009)

K850i Sony Ericsson.
And another thing.The speed seems to come in two steps:
If it shows "3G" symbol in mobile, you'll get only around 384 kbps or 0.4 mbps.If it shows "H" symbol, then the speed just zoom upwards almost touching 200 KB/s or 1.6 mbps and remains constant in that range.


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 26, 2009)

OMG!!! 3000 bucks its way too high man...
but d speed z also awesome... its good for those guys who travel a lot...


----------

